# Need help with dyeing Yuxin Square-1



## Asuro (Aug 31, 2019)

I want to dye the yellow side of the yuxin squan black and i'm not sure how to do it while keeping the feel of the plastic the same. I have considered rit dye.


----------



## The_VortexCuber (Sep 17, 2019)

i donqt know much about dying but you could take apart the puzzle and take the caps off and dye it like that then put it together just clean it with mr clean or goo gone after


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 17, 2019)

What people do is buy a stickered one then replace the pieces. That's definitely the easy way.


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 17, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> What people do is buy a stickered one then replace the pieces. That's definitely the easy way.


I don’t believe stickered YLM Squans are out yet.



Asuro said:


> I want to dye the yellow side of the yuxin squan black and i'm not sure how to do it while keeping the feel of the plastic the same. I have considered rit dye.


You can actually buy Stickerless Black YLM Squans in TheCubicle now.


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 18, 2019)

buy it here: https://www.thecubicle.com/collecti...ittle-magic-square-1-m?variant=20209045307465 
with the old one you should do this mod to make it a good main becuase if you mess up it's not on your main anymore


----------



## tx789 (Sep 18, 2019)

You can buy a YLM with a black face instead of yellow.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 18, 2019)

Rit dye has worked well for me in the past on white plastic, for colored you may have to try the dyeing process out a few times before you get a good black


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 12, 2020)

why do people preper black over yellow?


----------



## Asuro (Feb 12, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> why do people preper black over yellow?


better contrast in low light


----------

